# drug combinations



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

I had a hysteroscopy on tuesday.

I am on vibramycin(with lunch and dinner) for 6 days and taking Cyclarcur(which i take AM). Both yesterday and today I have felt ok in the morning then feel really yuk, sick and unwell in the afternoon, seem very tired too. Im thinking it may be the anesthetic or possible cyclarcur which i have never taken before. Im feeling fit for nowt. 

Also, hoping above are ok to take with dhea. something is having an effect not sure what tho. Had to really late nights when getting to and from athens. Maybe just body wanting me to rest after op etc. 

many thanks
angels


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angels,

Sorry you've been feeling so poorly  

The sickenss in the afternoon could be linked to the medicines as both are known to cause gastrointestinal upset such as nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea. Can also take a coupe of days to recover from anaesthesia too so it's hard to say for sure what would be causing it. Just try to rest, keep drinking plenty fluid and eat little and often.

In relation to the dhea then there is little published information about drug interactions with this so I can't say for sure whether or not these are okay to take together. Does your clinic know you are taking this? I would advise asking their opinion about the combination as they may have practical experience of women using this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello Maz, thanks for your reply.  I only felt unwell for a couple of days so may have been anesthetic. thanks again
angels


----------

